# Canon Powershot SD500 Problem

## capkin

I just purchased a Canon SD500. I cannot download the pictures using gphoto2. It doesn't use the ptp protocol. Anybody managed to get this camera to work

```
tux ~ # gphoto2 --auto-detect

Model                          Port

----------------------------------------------------------

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:001,005

tux ~ # gphoto2 -L

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot SD500 (normal mode)'.

*** Error ***

Step #4 failed! (returned 0, expected 64) Camera not operational

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug -L

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.
```

----------

## vandorp

I have exactly the same problem. Same camera, same error message. I noticed you did the operation as root (your command line has a #). As normal user, I get this:

```

tux ~ $ gphoto2 --auto-detect -P

Model                          Port

----------------------------------------------------------

*** Error ***

An error occurred in the io-library ('Bad parameters'): Could not find USB device (vendor 0x4a9, product 0x30f2). Make sure this device is connected to the computer.

*** Error (-2: 'Bad parameters') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --auto-detect -P

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

When I plug in the camera, dmesg gives this:

```

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

```

In /proc/bus/usb/devices, I see this:

```

tux ~ $ cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

< ... >

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04 Cnt=01 Dev#=  9 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=04a9 ProdID=30f2 Rev= 0.02

S:  Manufacturer=Canon Inc.

S:  Product=Canon Digital Camera

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=06(still) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=64ms

```

So the thingy seems available. I have all the OHCI, EHCI, SCSI, USB in my kernel. I run udev 0.68 and gphoto2 2.1.6 (version 2.1.5 says it's an unknow camera model).

It does recognize the correct model:

```

tux ~ $ gphoto2 --auto-detect

Model                          Port

----------------------------------------------------------

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:001,009

```

Downloading pictures as root gives the same error message as capkin got:

```

tux ~ # gphoto2 --auto-detect -P

Model                          Port

----------------------------------------------------------

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:001,009

Detected a 'Canon:PowerShot SD500 (normal mode)'.

*** Error ***

Step #4 failed! (returned 0, expected 64) Camera not operational

*** Error (-102: 'Corrupted data') ***

For debugging messages, please use the --debug option.

Debugging messages may help finding a solution to your problem.

If you intend to send any error or debug messages to the gphoto

developer mailing list <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net>, please run

gphoto2 as follows:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug --auto-detect -P

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

```

FYI, a Canon SD500 is the same as an IXUS 700. Just different names for different continents  :Very Happy: 

----------

## eastux

I have the same issue, but I have a digital rebel XT.   Its my understanding that the camera doesn't support USB mass Storage.     So it won't work, but I hope somebody can tell me otherwise.   Here's my workaround:

1)  get a compact flash card reader to extract the pictures out.

2)  pictures will probably be in .raw format, so would need to use a program like dcraw to convert to jpg.

I'll let you know if my workaround works, i get my flash reader in a couple days.

----------

## Kabuto

What version of gphoto?  I think 2.1.6 was the first version with SD500 PTP support.  Also make sure you try as root since you probably don't have hotplug setup and won't have rights to the camera.

----------

## vandorp

 *eastux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1)  get a compact flash card reader to extract the pictures out.
> 
> 2)  pictures will probably be in .raw format, so would need to use a program like dcraw to convert to jpg.
> ...

 

I don't know about your camera, but I tried my camera (Canon IXUS 700 or SD500) on my parent's PC, which runs Windows XP and has a card reader. The pictures come off the card as .jpg. The bad thing is that all pictures are in landscape mode when I use the card reader, also those that were taken in portrait mode. The good thing is that reading from the card reader goes blazingly fast. I don't have a card reader, but I guess this would work on Linux too.

When using the usb connection with the camera, and Windows XP's USB autodetect thing (i.e. without installing anything) and Windows Explorer, the reading goes reasonably fast, but here too, all pictures are in landscape mode.

When I use Canon's software (tried it with Windows 2000 under Linux/VMWare) and the USB cable, all pictures are correctly rotated - the pictures that were taken in portrait mode are rotated by Canon's software. I guess it would take too much processing speed to rotate the pictures in the camera, so the camera just saves the image, and a flag that says whether the camera was in landscape or portrait mode when the picuture was taken. They obviously have a sensor that detects the position of the earth realitive to the camera  :Wink:  A friend of mine has an IXUS 500, and he noticed that previewing portrait pictures on the camera takes slightly longer than landscape pictures, so the camera rotates them only when you view them  :Smile:  I didn't notice this effect on my IXUS 700.

----------

## MaDDeePee

Same problem here!

Any solutions?

 :Sad: 

```
MaDWorkStatioN maddeepee # gphoto2 --auto-detect

Modell                         Port

----------------------------------------------------------

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:

Canon Digital IXUS 700 (normal mode) usb:001,011

MaDWorkStatioN maddeepee # gphoto2 -L

Erkannte eine »Canon:PowerShot SD500 (normal mode)«.

*** Fehler ***

Step #4 failed: "Fehler beim Lesen des Ports" on read of 64. Camera not operational

*** Fehler (-114: »Betriebssystempperatioin der tzen dkommunikationdatenrate«) ***

Für Debug-Meldungen verwenden Sie bitte die Option »--debug«.

Diese Meldungen können Ihnen helfen, eine Lösung für Ihr Problem zu

finden. Wenn Sie jedoch Fehler- oder Debug-Meldungen an die

Mailingliste <gphoto-devel@lists.sourceforge.net> schicken wollen,

so starten sie gphoto2 bitte wie folgt:

    env LANG=C gphoto2 --debug -L

Please make sure there is sufficient quoting around the arguments.

MaDWorkStatioN maddeepee #                                 
```

----------

## col

I have the IXUS 700 working here. I am using digikam and the camera is set as a "USB PTP class camera"

----------

## MaDDeePee

Thanks for your reply, my problem is solved.

It was udev and Grouprights related.

Now its all working fine   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Shrek_DE

Hi MaDDeePee,

I have still a problem but do not get a solution.

What exactly have you done!!!

Thanks in advance

Shrek

----------

